# Winter Storage. Slide In Or Out?



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Where I live near Reno NV winters are cold and snowy.

My question is whether its better to leave the slide in or out? I see most RV's around here have the slide out, so I left mine out, figuring they must know something. My neighbor however says he thinks I should run it in. Would like other inputs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't this of ANY reason to leave it out, unless you are planning to use it during this time. My vote is to button it up for winter...drain the water lines...and hope for an early Spring.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are using it then leave it open but if it is truly in storage then leave it closed.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We leave ours open all the time. It's in our driveway, and we tend to use it . Four years and no problems.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Have always kept mine closed during the winter, and whenever it's not being used.....no problems!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Troubled with the same concern a fews years back, I read the owners manual .... imagine that! My owners manual clearly states that the camper should be closed when not in use. With that said, I must agree with you that countless owners leave them open. What's really also unusual about many of them, is that they are often not leveled; visible while passing by at 30 mph. Finally, the manual also states that if you do leave it open, that one should retract and reopen the slides at least once a week.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> Troubled with the same concern a fews years back, I read the owners manual .... imagine that! My owners manual clearly states that the camper should be closed when not in use. With that said, I must agree with you that countless owners leave them open. What's really also unusual about many of them, is that they are often not leveled; visible while passing by at 30 mph. Finally, the manual also states that if you do leave it open, that one should retract and reopen the slides at least once a week.


I would store it closed because it is sealed up tighter that way against the elements. I have also read about closing the slides regularly if being left open (I thought I read two weeks), but I spent three months in Florida with it open the entire time. I don't think it is practical to close it up regularly when living in it. However, I did lubricate the mechanisms before closing up again after the three months.


----------

